# Compra-venta > Vendo >  PRECIO REBAJADO   vendo BAUL TRIPLE FUGA

## galmer

NUEVO, lo he usado 4 veces. En madera, sin pintar, totalmente desmontable, cabe en un coche y se monta en tres minutos.
700 euros

----------


## antoniiomg

Hola tienes algún baúl actualmente a la venta? Gracias.

----------

